# clones from indoor grow going outside?



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2015)

i have some clones that i got lucky on and they rooted in plugs. i then put them in some small peat pots and the roots began to grow out of the peat pots. i only have one tent and i am flowering the mothers of these clones now. i am thinking i want to put a few out in the woods behind my house. i am in the process of hardening them off now(4 plants - 2 buckeye purple and 2 super buckeyes). is it too late to try this in the northeast? the average first frost according to the world wild intraweb here is between 10/11 and 10/20. i am not looking for 20 foot trees, just some small plants with buds. i assume more sun = bigger plants and larger buds/harvest but is it ok to plant them in dappled sun?

thanks in advance...

of8


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2015)

if the spot is safe and your only concern is first frost, i would put them out, if they are a 10 week strain they must make it, you could beat the first frost using a dome or so, to keeo it warm, i read about it somewhere, just not an outdoor grower to recall exactly how, i think you simply provide a good dome cover for the night and the plant would sort of warm itself up and prevent it from freezing. look it out, you have plenty of that after you go and transplant the asap


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 5, 2015)

This late going out I wouldn't expect much. Most OD plants are starting to transition to flower around now. Being clones and not having much time to grow first I wouldn't expect anything much from them. They will be little small single mini cola buds. I've let some clones go in keg cups and they basically grew a nice little nugget each.  Good luck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks for the feedback. maybe i will just bite the bullet and have them just kind of be slow vegging until my tent is done flowering. i do not have the room for 7 or 8 plants though. anyone have any suggestions on sharing the clones. i do not like to waste anything and i really am not big into just killing something, even a plant. do dispensaries take 'orphan' plants? i may talk to the guys at the grow shop i frequent and see if any of them have any interest. these buckeye purples are pretty sweet looking. i would hate to waste them...


----------



## kaotik (Aug 5, 2015)

shits and giggles grow, why not?
if nothing else, it gets your feet wet and likely preps you for next years OD; when you catch the OD growing bug from this little trial


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2015)

hey if they don't belong in your grow schedule, just throw them in the bin. when you do that in 2 seconds, you will feel much better lol every experienced grower ditches rooted clones. you will always clone more than you need to be safe, and will have to kill them because they are out of your plan


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks kaotik and zem. i think i will plant 4 outside and keep 4 inside. i scouted out a couple of good spots and on a poops and giggles basis, i wont be too peeved if someone jumps the grows on me. i think i will probably be killing at least 2 of the clones, zem, in the future. i killed off a plant i worked on for about 6 months that was not playing nice with me but i still felt badly for it...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2015)

planted 4 clones guerrilla style on sunday on the woods...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 13, 2015)

i looked at the transplants yesterday and after only 3 days outside, 3 of the 4 look to have grown by maybe 50%. the 4th looks unhappy. not sure why but oh well. now i just need to practice some restraint and not go and check on them but once a week if that..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2015)

2 out of 4 of the plants have been eaten by slugs or something... here are the 2 that are ok... 

View attachment IMG_0982.jpg


View attachment IMG_0981.jpg


View attachment IMG_0980.jpg


View attachment IMG_0979.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Put them out and see how they react to pure nature lovin is what I'd do, some strains may surprise you, . Nl seems to me to next or near unkillable


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 3, 2015)

2 out of 4 are alive and well in the great outdoors. they started to flower as well. as you can see, they are small so i wont get much off them but if i get a quarter ounce, i'd be happy. it is all free weed anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2015)

took some water out to the little whippersnappers this morning... 

View attachment IMG_1023.jpg


View attachment IMG_1022.jpg


View attachment IMG_1021.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 5, 2015)

See they love it!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2015)

that they do. now if i can quit hiking out there to look at them they are less likely to be discovered...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll be cutting my clones that I started indoors and moved outside.  They seem to have reverted back to veg and then went to flower but are producing about 1/2 of what mom produced, I posted my problem before I saw your post.
Lots of good vibes to your outside venture..............


----------

